
Russia in Marathon Reading of Tolstoy's War and Peace - david927
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35037327
======
david927
I have the broadcast running in the background
([http://voinaimir.com/#broadcast](http://voinaimir.com/#broadcast)) and
despite not understanding anything, I find it inspiring and for some reason
tremendously beautiful.

